# Insurance sorted, ferry next.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

Just got the long term travel insurance sorted out with Staysure, It gave me a long stay of up to 550 days all through Europe for £ 217.92 for Sandra and myself.. I did a test quote on line with them and it came up with a figure of £ 343.00 so I gave them a call to see what they could do..I do not think the end figure they came up with is too shabby for that length of time.. We will be away from 1st week in April 2013 to last week in March2014

Just the ferry to book now.. Who is doing the best deal (one way) at the moment to sail in April?.. Norfolk Line?..

Van is in the garage getting an 100 ltr under slung gas tank fitted by the gas installation guy, so we are not prating about finding gas all the time.

I have to buy a new scooter to go in the garage under the bed, but that will be in March... (Sorry Barry I am going for a Chinese one), I will be getting the Streetpilot out to fit on the scooter as it is just sat in it's box at the moment as I prefer the Tom Tom in the van.

Tons of things to do in so short a time now. The easy bit will be the trip when we get of the ferry. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Thanks.


ray.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

DFDS (Norfolkline) are 50% off if you book through Caravan Club,at the moment.

Our return trip in April is £49.

Helen


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> DFDS (Norfolkline) are 50% off if you book through Caravan Club,at the moment.
> 
> Our return trip in April is £49.
> 
> Helen


Hi.

Thanks for that just booked with Norfolk Line, Calais/Dunkirk 3rd of April one way.. Or the day some might say "Has he gone yet". :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just got to sort the breakdown with Saga now to include a replacement car as we aren't taking ours with us..

As we are going to Germany Austria and Poland I would like to visit the site of some concentration camps, anybody any experience on where we should go?..

ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ray,



> As we are going to Germany Austria and Poland I would like to visit the site of some concentration camps, anybody any experience on where we should go?..


Do try and visit Bergen-Belsen, a very thought provoking place where Ann Frank and her sister tragically spent their last days. We both shed a tear after our visit.

http://www.bergenbelsen.co.uk/

There are 2 handy stellplatze nearby...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/bergen-ziegeleiweg--campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/bergen--mitte--campsite.html

..will follow your blog with interest.

Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Rang Saga to upgrade our breakdown cover to now include a replacement car as we will not be taking our car with us, and we need some way of getting us and the dog back if we have some kind of catastrophe.

2 Min's top, done and dusted including the waiting time on the telephone.. Bloody hell I am in shock. 8O .I had a pot of tea in front of me and some toast, prepared for the usual hour of some one scraping on a violin while I wait to talk to someone, the toast didn't even get cold.

Right what's next.

ray.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

What's next?
Tell your wife about about your neighbour's sister of course! Too much delay and you could end up going on a solo trip!

DavidL

Ps. I bumped into one of my old girlfriends (from nearly 40 years ago) yesterday and told my wife on getting home. Nothing to hide!


----------

